# Help wanted : How to wrap or spray paint my Cuboid Mod



## MrDeedz (1/12/16)

Hi peepz.
Does anyone do mod/battery wrapping as a Hobby and willing to help me out?
Where can you get wrap for a Mod from?
Would it be possible to safely spray coat the mod and is it advisable?


----------



## Cespian (1/12/16)

Hey bud.

Check out jwraps.com they might have a template specifically for your mod. I know 2 people who have ordered from them before and had no issues. Good quality.

Otherwise make a paper template and most printing companies will be able to make sticker type wraps to your preferred specification.

The other option is to consider Plastidip, just mask the buttons, screen and joins. Its a spray-on substance.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## kelly22 (14/3/17)

Hi there bro where are u based i know someon that can help u out

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/3/17)

You can buy a large sheet of carbon fibre look wrap from Midas. Mine lasted for over a year on a RX 200 before one edge began to curl. Really easy to cut out and stick. I covered the whole black mod but later added the red front cover. The sheet could cover many mods and was relatively cheap.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Normz (14/3/17)

Step 1:mask screen
Step 2: wirebrush entire mod
Step 3: attach buff wheel to bench grinder
Step 4: brasso + welding gloves
???
Step 5: profit


----------

